# My dog randomly getting tired



## Super (Apr 8, 2010)

I have taken my dog on many a long walk and unless it is about 100 degree's he doesn't seem to tire. In fact unless the hike is over 5 miles he generally wants to play when we get back home. About 5 months ago we went to a dog park and he ran around for about 30 minutes then seemed tired and laid down. 

I thought maybe he had worn himself out earlier, so I didn't think too much about it, but yesterday we went about 2 miles and he seemed like he wanted to go home. We stopped for some water and he made the turn like he was ready to keep going and a half mile later he just stopped and laid in the grass. He is nearly 6, has been eating fine and doesn't seem sick. 
Today he ran around the yard like a maniac. Has this happened to anyone???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a dog with similar symptoms way back in the early 1970's. He was a hard-luck case with little or no previous Vet care. Anyway, it turned out that he had contracted heartworm, which is spread through mosquito bites. I had him treated and he was fine. He lived a good, long life. The treatment itself is pretty tough on the dog, though... but without it, he would have died. No choice in the matter. Have you had your dog heartworm tested?


----------



## Super (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy crap no!!!! I don't think he was tested but he has been on heart worm medication since I got him from the shelter a year and a half ago. It is topical and he really tries hard to rub it off. I get it right where he would have a difficult time getting it off but wow now I am really nervous. 
I keep looking for other symptoms are there any?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, the lethargy was the only symptom I noticed, but there might be others. Anyhow, I don't think your dog has heartworm if he's been on the preventative for all this time. An annual heartworm test is standard operating procedure around here (Michigan) because heartworm disease is prevalent. 

Still, I wouldn't ignore the pattern of randomly tiring. Your best bet, really, is to take him to the Vet and describe it exactly as you have here (and it probably wouldn't hurt to have a heartworm test). Good luck... I hope you can figure it out. 

p.s. Willie is on Heartgard Plus (ivermectin/pyrantel) which is a chewable treat, highly palatable. He loves them and chews them right up. I give him one monthly, year-round, plus have the annual heartworm test. When I adopted him from the dog pound, the staff there thought he might have heartworm, because he was so lethargic. It turned out that he was just starving, and needed some good nutrition.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's time to get him to a Vet,and have some bloodwork done.
Look at the WBC and RBC counts.


----------



## Super (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you folks for the information. I looked at the vet record and he did pass a heart worm test last year. He likes to visit Dr Tuck so we will hike up there this week to get some tests.


----------



## Super (Apr 8, 2010)

My guy passed all the tests so still not sure what is going on. Hopefully it has passed but will take him straight into the doc if it happens again. :-\


----------

